# Dog Brothers vidclips



## Stickgrappler (Jul 29, 2002)

below is a post on the DB forum by the admin. enjoy!

---------------

Hello All,

New video clips from the new DBMAA series are now online:

http://www.dogbrothers.com/multimedia/dbmaa01.wmv
http://www.dogbrothers.com/multimedia/dbmaa02.wmv
http://www.dogbrothers.com/multimedia/dbmaa03.wmv
http://www.dogbrothers.com/multimedia/dbmaa04.wmv
http://www.dogbrothers.com/multimedia/dbmaa05.wmv

New clips from the original Real Contact Stickfighting Series will be online soon.

Best Wishes.  
  Logged 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bob Burgee.
Administrator.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 31, 2002)

That is high speed! That is something I'd like to get into eventually. If I was on the west coast I'd probably already have.

Thanks for the post!!


----------

